# Slide+



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juli 2016)

_*Radon Slide+*_

Neues Bike, neuer Thread.

Das Slide+ wird ab Dezember 2016 für 2599,-€ und 2999,-€ verfügbar sein. Alle Infos gibt's hier: goo.gl/iXRtD1

Wir werden in Zukunft alle Fragen rund um das Slide+ in diesem Thread beantworten und Neuigkeiten, Bilder und Videos hier präsentieren.


----------



## firevsh2o (25. Juli 2016)

Ach, ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht von der Vorstellung des Slide Plus.

Ich möchte mir ein Trailbike (ach ich Trendhure) zulegen welches im Idealfall als 29er und Plusbike zu gebrauche ist. Leicht und möglichst günstig soll es dann auch noch sein. Günstig wäre das Slide sicher geworden, aber leider kann ich der Geometrie nur wenig abgewinnen. Zu lange Sitzrohre / zu kurzer Reach, je nach Betrachtungsweise. Dann noch ein eher zu steiler Lenkwinkel. 29er Eignung wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt.... 

So reißt mich das Bike nicht vom Hocker, auch wenn ich die unaufgeregte Form des Rahmens mag und mir nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Bike-Discount gerne wieder ein Radon gekauft hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (26. September 2016)

Unter folgendem Link gibt es nähere Infos zum Slide Plus und ein paar Bilder. Auch zum Jealous sind Infos dabei. 

http://singletrackworld.com/2016/09/cycle-show-2016-radon-bikes-7-57kg-jealous-carbon-hardtail/

Das Slide Plus gefällt mir da ausgesprochen gut. Vielleicht werden meine Gebete für eine modernere Geometrie noch erhört. Amen.


----------



## G.Heim (27. September 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Unter folgendem Link gibt es nähere Infos zum Slide Plus und ein paar Bilder. Auch zum Jealous sind Infos dabei.
> 
> http://singletrackworld.com/2016/09/cycle-show-2016-radon-bikes-7-57kg-jealous-carbon-hardtail/
> 
> Das Slide Plus gefällt mir da ausgesprochen gut. Vielleicht werden meine Gebete für eine modernere Geometrie noch erhört. Amen.


Die fetten Magic Mary gefallen mir weitaus besser als die Geo


----------



## firevsh2o (27. September 2016)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Die fetten Magic Mary gefallen mir weitaus besser als die Geo



Die find ich auch geil! Sollte die Ausstattung so kommen, gibt es am Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nichts zu jammern.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Die find ich auch geil! Sollte die Ausstattung so kommen, gibt es am Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nichts zu jammern.


Zu der Geo das Bike soll nicht für BMX Fahrer sein sondern soll eher Anfänger die ein AM Bike mit viel Können in Richtung Trail suchen 
unserer Meinung nach der Platz wo + am besten für eignet soll ein Alleskönner sein und kann das auch sehr gut. Gruß Bodo


----------



## firevsh2o (28. September 2016)

@BODOPROBST Ich persönlich hätte mir zumindest das Reach- zu Sitzrohrverhältnis des aktuellen Slide Carbon gewünscht, welches ja nach der aktuellen Forenmode schon als kurz gilt. Außerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vor allem auch Anfänger bzw. unsichere Fahrer von längeren Bikes profitieren.

Andererseits habe ich das Rad meinem Bruder bereits empfohlen. Er möchte ein Plusbike haben und kommt vom Salsa Bucksaw. Das Bucksaw ist ein sehr spaßiges Bike und hat wie auch die meisten anderen Salsas eine dem Slide Plus sehr ähnliche Geometrie. Am Ende kommt es drauf an wie es sich fährt und das werde ich sicher rausfinden! ;-)


----------



## ron101 (29. September 2016)

Die Lackierung finde ich von dem Slide sehr gelungen, Kompliment an die Designer.
Gefällt mir viel besser als die 2016 Serien.

Cheers
ron


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab am Wochenende das erste mal ein Bike mit 650B+ probiert und war sofort begeistert. Kaum mehr Rollwiderstand, aber deutlich mehr Traktion im Gelände und die Linienwahl ist auch nicht mehr so tragisch. Kurz gesagt macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß, auch wenn man ein bisschen langsamer ist. Mein nächstes Bike sollte also dicke Reifen haben 

Das getestete Scott Spark 710 Plus ist mir dann mit ca. 5000€ aber noch ein bisschen zu teuer, daher interessiere ich mich sehr für das Slide+.
Wird es das Bike auch mit einer etwas unauffälligeren Lackierung geben? Das Erlkönig-Design ist zwar schön, aber ich denke, dass ich nach kurzer Zeit gerne was dezenteres hätte.
Und wird es das Bike auch mit 1x11 geben?

Danke.


----------



## firevsh2o (3. Oktober 2016)

Also mir gefällt die Lackierung recht gut. Mir ist sie eher schon zu dezent. Geschäcker sind halt verschieden! Bei 1-fach hoffe ich auf das auf das auf der London Cycle Show gezeigte Bike mit 1x12 Eagle. Das hätte die wirklich perfekte Ausstattung!


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Oktober 2016)

Die Eagle wird aber wahrscheinlich zum Preis von 2500 bzw. 3000€ nicht möglich sein. Ich vermute bei dem Preis eher eine SRAM GX oder X1


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk

Edit: Ich hätte aber natürlich auch nichts dagegen, wenn eine Eagle drauf wäre, nur kann ich mir das mit Fox Factory Fahrwerk usw. nicht ganz vorstellen. Mit Eagle um 3000€ würde ich es sofort bestellen, da müsste ich gar nicht viel darüber nachdenken.

Und wegen der Lackierung bezog ich mich auf die schwarz/weiß gefleckte, die blau/schwarze Lackierung gefällt mir schon besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (5. Oktober 2016)

Auf der Facebook-Seite von Radon wurden gerade wieder ein paar Bilder vom Slide+ gepostet. 
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/photos/pcb.1314473735264534/1314472898597951/?type=3&theater

Möglicherweise kommt es echt mit der Eagle.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Oktober 2016)

Es wird im diesen Jahr keine Eagle geben am Slide+, wird im ersten Jahr nur als ganze Gruppe abgeben was es sehr Teuer macht. Gruß Bodo


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Oktober 2016)

Danke, hab ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## zippelmuetz (20. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm bei Propain klappt es auch ein Bike zu bekommen das mit der Eagle ausgestattet ist und man kommt bei der Konfig etwas über 3000 €.... also schafft Radon das bestimmt auch, oder ?


----------



## prolink (29. Oktober 2016)

mein Radon Slide kann schon + aufnehmen   habs umgebaut
Reifen ist ein 3.0er mit 50mm Felge
hinterbau ist um 10mm länger geworden und obere brücke ist weiter nach oben versetzt
Federweg ist jetzt 135mm, der Dämpfer ist vom Hub reduziert worden auf 50mm
mit denn neu angeschweißten Dämpfer aufnahme bin ich Flexibel passt aber so ganz gut
hinten ist jetzt eine 157mm Nabe verbaut

fährt sich Traumhaft..geo ist Top
Leitung muss ich noch kürzen und besser verlegen
bilder waren bei der ersten Testfahrt


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Info ob in die Slide+ bzw. Slide FE Modelle, die ein 27,5 mit 2,6er Reifen haben, auch 29er Felgen mit 2.4er Reifen passen ?
Auf der Radon Homepage steht aktuell nichts dazu. Die Schreie werden immer lauter dass die Hersteller auch ein 29er AM anbieten. Das Skeen hat "nur" 120mm. Es werden aber 140-150mm gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

